# RECENT SHOP PROJECTS



## TIM-RANEY (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Everyone-

I just joined in March and wanted to share a few recent shop projects. They mostly fall under the "shop chores" category and are not terribly exciting (to put it mildly). I always like to keep busy. 

Baltic birch rack for 5C collets; the smaller one in the right background holds the square and hex collet. 

The next photo is an astatic galvanometer based on 19th century designs. It it is an instrument for showing the rough magnitude of small currents (milli-ampere range).

I just made the knurled nut (12L14 steel) below based on "Mikey's" article about the straddle knurling tool for the Sherline lathe.  I used his methodology to refine my own. Most of the time, knurling parts goes pretty well. Though I think Mikey's guidance will make the results more consistent (at least in my case).


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Tim, I was just thinking about building a knurling tool- I'll have to check out what you did and Mikey's post also
-Mark


----------

